

Totally FLOSSed Out - a contrarian view of the gpl - littleidea
http://blog.b3k.us/totally_FLOSSed_out.html

======
ZeroGravitas
I think this must be a troll. The first couple of paragraphs are a reasonable
executive summary of GPL's lack of affect on service providers, and then this
gem:

"the gpl serves to rigidly control what you can and cannot do with software
covered by it, and is thus the license equivalent of digital rights
management."

